

SpaceX Grasshopper Divert (13 Aug 2013) - htf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t15vP1PyoA

======
JoeAltmaier
I believe that the most amazing part was the last 2 seconds. The rocket landed
with no net motion of the entire vehicle - it cut engines almost instantly
upon touching down.

